# Independent Reformed Churches



## posttenebraslux83 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey everyone! I'm wondering if anyone knows of any independent confessionally Reformed churches in your areas? I recently was called to serve as the Senior Pastor of an independent Reformed congregation in Keystone Heights, Florida. 

Our church's name is Keystone Heights Presbyterian Church. We are a confessionally Reformed congregation that holds to the Westminster Standards. 

Just wondering! 

www.khpcworship.org


----------



## KMK (Jul 11, 2015)

Welcome to PB! What does it mean exactly to be both 'Independent' and 'Presbyterian'? (Being a Baptist I am not familiar with all of the Presbyterian nuances.)


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jul 11, 2015)

Considering that R.C. Sproul's church is also in Florida, independent Presbyterianism must be a thing down there.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 11, 2015)

In our previous position (Albany, GA) there were 2 independent reformed baptist congregations. At the time neither of them were affiliated with a denomination, though it had been considered at at least one of the churches. 

They were http://flintreformed.org/ and http://www.sgbcleesburg.com/

Both are faithful 1689 fellowships and have godly pastors who are good friends of mine!


----------



## posttenebraslux83 (Jul 11, 2015)

KMK said:


> Welcome to PB! What does it mean exactly to be both 'Independent' and 'Presbyterian'? (Being a Baptist I am not familiar with all of the Presbyterian nuances.)


Good question!  We are an independent Reformed congregation that holds to/confesses the Westminster Standards. I was just recently installed as the pastor, but our session is discussing joining either the PCA or the OPC. 

The church, when it was initially planted, was planted by a nondenominational Pastor who years later became Reformed after being introduced to the Westminster Confession of Faith. He was in talks with the PCA at one point about affiliating with that denomination, but then he had suddenly died from an unexpected bout with cancer (back in 2006) and the process ended at that point. 

So as of now we are an independent Reformed congregation, but that could change in the near future!


----------



## posttenebraslux83 (Jul 11, 2015)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Considering that R.C. Sproul's church is also in Florida, independent Presbyterianism must be a thing down there.


Ha-ha. I guess it's in the water!


----------



## Edward (Jul 11, 2015)

Some of it has to do with having had a bad experience with a denomination. Once you got out from under the thumb of one, you weren't particularly eager to get back under another. When the PCUSA was created and allowed an exit strategy for the former southern congregations, it required that they be released to a different denomination, rather than to independency, which discouraged that practice. 

With all of the denominational options now available, there is no longer any legitimate reason for an independent 'presbyterian' church.


----------



## Philip (Jul 11, 2015)

There is the the historic Scots "Independent Presbyterian Church" in Savannah, though apparently they call their ministers from the PCA.


----------



## Edward (Jul 11, 2015)

Philip said:


> There is the the historic Scots "Independent Presbyterian Church" in Savannah, though apparently they call their ministers from the PCA.



Independent Presbyterian in Memphis did end up PCA. 

While Independent Presbyterian in Birmingham appears to be PCUSA.


----------



## Verkehrsteilnehmer (Jul 11, 2015)

KMK said:


> Welcome to PB! What does it mean exactly to be both 'Independent' and 'Presbyterian'? (Being a Baptist I am not familiar with all of the Presbyterian nuances.)



"Independent Presbyterian" is an oxymoron. That a congregation would use these two words in their name (referenced in other posts) is ridiculous.
Dave
PHX
OPC


----------



## JimmyH (Jul 11, 2015)

Welcome to the PB.

http://www.opc.org/historian.html


----------



## posttenebraslux83 (Jul 13, 2015)

JimmyH said:


> Welcome to the PB.
> 
> http://www.opc.org/historian.html


Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2015)

My impression is that there are a lot, each with their own story. In theory, a church confessing the Westminster Standards for example shouldn't desire to be independent, but may be providentially placed there for a period. Others, already mentioned, have been long time independent for some reason or another (Independent in Savannah and where R.C. Sproul is pastor). 

I've heard there are a lot of independent Reformed churches that are refugees of the CRC. 

Some others I know of that have not been mentioned: http://puritanchurch.com/ and http://libertyandgracereformed.org/index.php . Both seem to be interested in being part of a presbytery/denomination though.


----------



## Grant Van Leuven (Jul 13, 2015)

Jake said:


> My impression is that there are a lot, each with their own story. In theory, a church confessing the Westminster Standards for example shouldn't desire to be independent, but may be providentially placed there for a period. Others, already mentioned, have been long time independent for some reason or another (Independent in Savannah and where R.C. Sproul is pastor).
> 
> I've heard there are a lot of independent Reformed churches that are refugees of the CRC.
> 
> Some others I know of that have not been mentioned: http://puritanchurch.com/ and http://libertyandgracereformed.org/index.php . Both seem to be interested in being part of a presbytery/denomination though.



Hello brethren. Per the above note about our church (Puritan Evangelical), I would like to share that our Session and Church are very seriously seeking a congregational home (Presbytery) as we think it is more Biblical and and Confessional and thus will please Christ and bless our people, especially in the long-term. We have been in a formal process of exploring various avenues for nearly two years. We think it is extremely important to, Lord-willing, be yoked to a Presbytery and it is one of our highest priorities in our leadership and the life of our church. I appreciate the correct disclaimer that recognizes we are seeking not to be independent, and I wanted to confirm this and also note that we think it is extremely important to be yoked to a Presbytery. As Liberty and Grace is noted also, while I should of course let them represent themselves, we have been in discussions with them recently within some of our explorations. I can confirm they share our convictions to be in an equally yoked Presbytery if at all possible.


----------



## Edward (Jul 13, 2015)

Having posted twice, I probably ought to get around to the original question. 

Believer's Chapel in Dallas probably considers itself to be an independent reformed congregation. 
http://www.believerschapeldallas.org/

They need to do some work on their web page. (They have a link to a 'new web site' but McAfee Webadvisor warns that the alternate site is risky.)

Back in the old days, there wasn't much between mainline Presbyterian and the ubiquitous Bible Churches in Dallas, and they met a real need. With the growth of reformed options, and the population shifts in Dallas, they probably need to re-evaluate. I've suggested to some folks there that they look at the OPC.


----------

